# Rat Breeders and Rescues in TX?



## Little Bit

I'm not looking to add to my mischief right now, but I've been lookin for rescues and breeders anyway because it seems the only place I can find rats is in pet stores, which I tend to dislike supporting. I have found a single rescue in Austin and that is all, and I find it strange since this is such a large state. Does anyone know of another rescue or breeder around here that I've over looked? I'd prefer to find more rescues, especially one that isn't 4 hours away. :/

EDIT: I Apologise if the mention of a breeder breaks any sort of rule about intentional breeding that wasn't my intention, I'm pro rescue myself, but I am curious if anyone has heard of anyone down here.


----------



## Little Bit

Sorry I feel like I should clarify why I'm asking about breeders. I'm asking because I'm hoping to find breeder that rescues, or like some dog breeders, takes back animals they've bred that people can no longer care fire, and then rehomes them. I like older more mellow rats.


----------



## Crittermom

Central Texas rat rescue which is in Austin. She used to located up here by me but moved down to Texas. She is a wonderful person and really cares well for the rats.


----------



## Little Bit

Ya, that's roughly four hours from where I am, it's a big state! But I am definitely adopting some rats from there one day. From the profiles of the rats and the pictures it's obvious they're loved.


----------



## nanashi7

Most rAt rescues run trains or can meet halfway


----------



## Blackthorn

I run CTRR, and there are two other rescues in the state - JARRS is in the DFW area, and Little Squeaks Rat Rescue is in Corpus Christi.  We can all sometimes arrange transport, so never hesitate to ask!


----------



## Little Bit

Wow thank you! I'm not looking for now, but it's really good to know! I'll be looking for another pair this time next year so I'll keep my eye on all three rescues!


----------



## Emergent

Texas, you are lucky ... while there for a wedding I saw so many beautiful unwanted rats on Craigslist, and many of them had features that took some care to breed at one time. California is another place I found superb rescues that lived almost 40 months. I think they have the best breeding lines in the world. My roommate says its due to the influence of Debbie Ducommun, and she's probably right. Bless Debbi.


----------



## Blackthorn

Well, to us, "beautiful" with "features" doesn't mean more worthy of rescue/a home. It's also really not that hard to breed for physical characteristics - the challenge is in breeding for health & longevity, which, sadly, very few people actually do. I respectfully disagree about Debbie D. but that is a conversation for a different thread.


----------



## RePyper

Sorry, if I'm "bring back a dead post", but I don't know.

I've been looking also and have only been able to find Austin, so good to know about Corpus Christi too! But I leave in South-East-Texas (Port Neches) and can't find anything.

I WILL be getting another rat soon, but the only breeder I know doesn't breed right (he's who I got Kari from before I knew better). And the pet stores are horrible. ):

So within the next few years (once me and my fiance got our house), I think I will open my own Rescue! I just feel so horrible having to currently pass up so many others.


----------

